# Natural outdoor lighting portraits of toddler



## klakf (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello. Would like some technical suggestions on photographing a one-year old this coming Saturday. We will begin approximately 9:30 a.m. I am using a Nikon D90, and have a Nikkor 50mm f1.8 prime lens, an 18-55 Nikkor lens. I will try to keep the child in the shade as much as possible since the day's supposed to be bright and warm. I assume I'll need a shutter speed of about 1/250 to prevent motion blur, but not sure which lens would be more appropriate. I would like to keep the ISO at a maximum of 200 or so to prevent any graininess. Any suggestions/tips.


----------



## OrionsByte (Apr 27, 2011)

If  you're shooting in the shade, use something to reflect some direct sunlight back on to them, or else they'll appear flat and dull.  It doesn't have to be anything fancy; pretty much anything big and white would work.  One time, while taking some candids of my daughter, my wife was wearing a big white coat so I made her stand with her back to my daughter, just barely out-of-frame.  

Personally I'd use the prime lens, but don't shoot everything at f1.8.  I'd try to stay somewhere between f/2.8 and f/4, just to make sure you're not working with a razor-thin DOF, and you'll get more sharpness out of the lens that way anyways.


----------



## photogirl2002 (Apr 27, 2011)

klakf said:


> Hello. Would like some technical suggestions on photographing a one-year old this coming Saturday. We will begin approximately 9:30 a.m. I am using a Nikon D90, and have a Nikkor 50mm f1.8 prime lens, an 18-55 Nikkor lens. I will try to keep the child in the shade as much as possible since the day's supposed to be bright and warm. I assume I'll need a shutter speed of about 1/250 to prevent motion blur, but not sure which lens would be more appropriate. I would like to keep the ISO at a maximum of 200 or so to prevent any graininess. Any suggestions/tips.



I would put it at least 400, if not 800. With your prime lens you have more light coming in to take up some of grain. Toddlers move fast and you'll need to keep up with him/her. Do you have a zoom lens or back up camera? I use a 70-300 which is way too much for a toddler in a way, but I put that on one shoulder and shoot while the kid is running across a field or something and have got some great shots. Then I have the 50mm on the other camera and use it for when I'm closer to the child.

I don't know if you are looking for posed shots, but I wouldn't get your hopes up for them sitting still. They are all over the place most of the time. Wipes me right out chasing one them down but what I sense of accomplishment when I get some great shots of them in action! I just shoot, shoot, shoot and shoot some more and usually the results are great. 

Love to see other responses to this as well as I am always looking for more ideas too!


----------



## photogirl2002 (Apr 27, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> If  you're shooting in the shade, use something to reflect some direct sunlight back on to them, or else they'll appear flat and dull.  It doesn't have to be anything fancy; pretty much anything big and white would work.  One time, while taking some candids of my daughter, my wife was wearing a big white coat so I made her stand with her back to my daughter, just barely out-of-frame.
> 
> Personally I'd use the prime lens, but don't shoot everything at f1.8.  I'd try to stay somewhere between f/2.8 and f/4, just to make sure you're not working with a razor-thin DOF, and you'll get more sharpness out of the lens that way anyways.



Oh yes! Reflector! that too....sheesh....I digressed as usual.


----------



## klakf (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you OrionsByte. That sounds like good advice.


----------



## klakf (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you photogirl2002. I  just did some shooting with 800 ISO and the pics were grainy when I zoomed in. I have my camera turned on to Hi ISO NR, so maybe that's all I can do about that. Anyway, I do have another camera and using two does sound like a great idea. I was kind of hoping someone could tell me what shutter speed/aperture combination works best, but I know that can change with every step depending on the light.  And yes, I know I'm going to get my workout on Saturday with the little guy, but I know it'll be fun, too. Thanks, again for the info.


----------



## klakf (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks. I do have a reflector, and I will be certain to take that along and get his mother to hold it when necessary.


----------



## mwcfarms (Apr 27, 2011)

1/125 Should be plenty fast to catch some action. If she is shooting around 2.8 she shouldn't need ISO at 800. I would just let the kid be a kid for awhile. Capture what posed shots you can and capture the kid at their most natural moments. Take some bubbles or something get the mom to blow them whatever to keep focus on the camera. Good luck, and hope you share the results.

I personally would shoot around F4 or F5.6 for sharpness. Go out today and practice on a pet if you have one, they tend not to sit still either.


----------



## klakf (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey, practicing on a pet sounds like a wonderful idea. I know it's going to be a moot point to try to meter the light since he's going to be on the constant move, but those settings give me a good starting point and I'll just check the histogram and work from there. Thank you.


----------



## OrionsByte (Apr 27, 2011)

Why not just shoot in aperture priority and let the camera worry about metering?  Use center-weighted or evaluative metering, and let your D90 do the heavy lifting.


----------

